# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rotala mexicana & Rotala occultiflora



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

A couple of uncommon Rotalas I was lucky enough to get









Rotala mexicana has a stunning colour and a form similar to R. wallichi but is a little bigger in size.

http://www.****akusa.com/images/rmex001.jpg

http://www.****akusa.com/images/rmex002.jpg

Rotala occultiflora is a lovely light green colour with the growing tips a bit pinkish under bright lights.

http://www.****akusa.com/images/roccult001.jpg

http://www.****akusa.com/images/roccult002.jpg


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

stunning plants!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

WOW! I really like the Rotala mexicana. I wonder if its sold here in the states?

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

yes, very nice plants. where did you get that beautiful mexicana?


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

I got these plants off Dave Wilson @ Aquagreen. I beleive he collected the source stock himself...

As I mentioned in a different post, R. mexicana occurs in nature in various localities around the globe such as Zimbabwe, Mexico, Brazil, Taiwan... I'm sure its only a matter of time before some becomes available in the states (if not already).


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

wow, now I really want to get my paws on r maxicana.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

The Rotala mexicana looks really great. I need to get some for my tank also.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Do you know where in Mexico?


----------



## pritch33 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey locus i was just wondering if the rotala mexicana is a part of the Eusteralis species as your pic seems to have a better red growth and i was just wondering if they are same family

thanks
Ray


----------

